# What should i do.



## Timgo (Feb 27, 2018)

For the 3rd time my wife has laid hands on me by whaling on my shoulder 10 times, biting my hand then punching and slapping me in the face, this time all over locking her 2 y.o nephew out of the room so that i could floss my teeth bc he kept turning the lights off, i didnt do it rudely, when she was in the other room all she saw was that i locked the door. And after this she threw my car keys at my face full force bc i said why are you asking me a dumb question, i said that bc the whole time her nephew was rambunctiously running around the house slamming doors/ locking doors, then immediately comes to me with an attitude and asks me if i just locked the pantry door?!?!? Even before she came to ask me i heard her in the other room say "now why did you lock that door" .Then after her uncontrolled rage she goes and emptys half the bank account on her phone while on the phone with her mom telling her what i did. I've ignored her for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Violence should never be part of a relationship and one should divorce over it immediately. In these situations keep a recording device handy so you have proof, then you call the police, then file for divorce.


----------



## Timgo (Feb 27, 2018)

Bananapeel said:


> Violence should never be part of a relationship and one should divorce over it immediately. In these situations keep a recording device handy so you have proof, then you call the police, then file for divorce.


unfortunately i dint have one....


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

1. Pack bags

2. Stop off at bank and withdrawl half of the funds

3. Go to attorneys office and get a free consultation. You need to know your rights.

4. Go to Police station and ask for social help with battered spouses. It's best to get in front of this. If she is willing to beat you, she will be willing to lie and cheat you as well...

5. Start the 180. Plenty of resources here that will explain it and how to implement it.

6. Build life without abuse and anger. Life is better than that.


Rinse and Repeat....


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Timgo said:


> unfortunately i dint have one....


Buy one and keep it on yourself. You said this was the third time. If you are willing to leave over this she'll probably start some sort of altercation (possibly physical) when you tell her so you need to protect yourself.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Timgo said:


> I've ignored her for 2 weeks now.


I would highly suggest you ignore her permanently. Go see a family law attorney. Now.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Why are you still there?


----------



## Rgaines (Jun 13, 2018)

My gut says that she is angry at you for a lot of things. Of course I have no other information to go on than what you wrote. However, I fear that you will forgive her because you think some of those things might be justifiable, and/or you may not want to dump a relationship that you already have for non at all. HOWEVER, my gut also says that you do not have children with her.
If that is correct, ask yourself if you would ever want to have children with a person that has a temper like that.
And then RUN FOR THE HILLS NOW!!!


----------



## Justin J (Oct 1, 2017)

If she’s violent once it will happen again. Buy a recording device and make sure to have evidence.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

The kind of disrespect your wife shows you—- that only leads to worse things than bruises.

You really need to detach and move on. This woman is not only a violent ***** with a horrible temper, but totally disrespects you in your own home. 

You can’t fix this. She’s just a terrible person.

She could have blinded you permanently by throwing those keys on your face.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I'd head for the hills as fast as I could!

Someone said to empty the other half of the money, and go get a free consult with a lawyer, and that sounds about right.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't think I've ever seen a man so damned afraid to stand up to his own wife as you.

She's a nasty piece of work and every time she abuses you verbally, financially or physically, instead of manning the hell up and *taking care of business*, you turn tail and come running here to tattle on her to a bunch of strangers. What do you want US to do? Put her in a time out? Have a come to Jesus talk with her and tell her to stop picking on poor little Timgo?

Everyone tells you the same thing over and over and over every time you come crying to the board asking, '*what should I do?*" You cherry pick one question and answer it and keep ignoring all the other things people are asking you.

So I'll ask some of those questions *AGAIN* in my post so you can IGNORE me, too.



*Why are you still there?*
*Why didn't you report Miss Thang's physical abuse to the cops?*
 And my own personal question to you, *where did this soul-sucking she-devil hide your testicles?* You'd best find them and get them reattached and start running the show over there.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Timgo said:


> For the 3rd time my wife has laid hands on me by whaling on my shoulder 10 times, biting my hand then punching and slapping me in the face, this time all over locking her 2 y.o nephew out of the room so that i could floss my teeth bc he kept turning the lights off, i didnt do it rudely, when she was in the other room all she saw was that i locked the door. And after this she threw my car keys at my face full force bc i said why are you asking me a dumb question, i said that bc the whole time her nephew was rambunctiously running around the house slamming doors/ locking doors, then immediately comes to me with an attitude and asks me if i just locked the pantry door?!?!? Even before she came to ask me i heard her in the other room say "now why did you lock that door" .Then after her uncontrolled rage she goes and emptys half the bank account on her phone while on the phone with her mom telling her what i did. I've ignored her for 2 weeks now.


Stay put. Keep all keys in your pocket. 
Buy a phone that you can record on. When she starts again. Start recording, run off and lock yourself in the bathroom and call the police. 

Allow whatever happens to happen naturally. 

My neighbour used to beat his wife up. One day she knocked on our door stark naked at around 11.30 at night in mid winter temps of minus 14 Centigrade. She was 7 months pregnant at the time. Police came and picked him up and kept him that night and the following night, Then he had to go to his mother's. That was over 6 years ago and he has never threatened her or actually beaten her up again. 

Domestic violence is a criminal offence. Let her find that out. Let the families know. She will be a different person after.


----------



## Timgo (Feb 27, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a man so damned afraid to stand up to his own wife as you.
> 
> She's a nasty piece of work and every time she abuses you verbally, financially or physically, instead of manning the hell up and *taking care of business*, you turn tail and come running here to tattle on her to a bunch of strangers. What do you want US to do? Put her in a time out? Have a come to Jesus talk with her and tell her to stop picking on poor little Timgo?
> 
> ...


Yeah youre right, but in all this, having a 8 month old in the house leaves me high and dry


----------



## Shiksagoddess (Jan 20, 2011)

If this happened to your sister, your mother, your auntie, your friend ... what would you tell them?
Do you want your 8-month-old watching this abuse? If she abuses you, how will she treat someone who cannot defend themselves?

Yep, thought so.

If you have a smartphone, you can download free recording apps. The one I use is Easy Voice Recorder.

I know it's hard. You just want life to go back to the way it was. It. Never. Will. Once she took her first swing, that was it. Game over.

The advice to see a spousal abuse counselor is a good one, as is seeing a divorce lawyer. Just get the facts, then act.

Good luck. But for the love of God, do something to save yourself.


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

Wait, she took half the money out of the bank and went to her mother's, abandoning the 8-month-old baby into your care?


----------



## KM87 (Nov 5, 2017)

Take your precious baby and get out of there! You'll never forgive yourself if she hurts your child and you could've/should've prevented it.


----------

